# Steph's Pics



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Was cleaning house last night and took a few new pics and figured I'd post some old here too...

First one, newest 20L housing 2 Azureus
Second and third, each house a pair of cobalts


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Some of the inhabitants up close...


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I really like the cobalt vivs. What size tanks are those?


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Vents and more (or amazonicus)


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Both of the cobalt vivs are zoomed 18x18x24


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

haha love that pic of the albino clawed frog!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome. I like the zoomed vivs. Very neat! and LOL at the albino frog ha


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

I have two clawed frogs at work in a 20L, needed some froggy time at work too!


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

cute claw frog


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice tanks... I like that little hut looking thing in the azureus tank.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Great pics! That cholla is gonna rot quickly though.


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep I was just talking about the cholla, maybe I can just replace it alot. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

New morph out tank

Standard 10g


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Pics of Azureus froglet and tad, and Vent (amazonicus) belly


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Leucs and GB Auratus


----------



## KVans (Jun 21, 2012)

Cute frogs! I love the claw one


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

First cobalt babies


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

SI Froglet and Matecho


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Haven't posted pics in awhile, figured I would add some of the new(er) guys...and my kitties keeping warm


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice backpack pic


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Sunday cleaning...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

